# 1950s straight bar tank bike



## HBSyncro (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello, new to the forum.  I picked up this bike off CL.  Serial B58705.  I have quite a few bikes, but I am not an expert on everything Schwinn.  I am definitely interested in what I have purchased, but probably will ride it as is with maybe a few minor changes here and there.  Looks like it has been painted (and not very good), weird (but cool) rack, repop fenders? What do you experts think?  The bike fits pretty good and is a smooth ride.  I'm not sure if I like the saddle fit and might change it out.  Eric


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 18, 2021)

Forgot to say that the horn works, I repacked front hub and disassembled New Departure rear hub which now works great in forward and braking.


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 18, 2021)

If you are pleased with it, i am happy for you.  It has wrong parts here and there but you say a decent ride...  Welcome to the cabe..


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 18, 2021)

Looks like your ride is an early 50's model, not a 1957 like that serial number slot machine look up says. I assume the SN is on the left rear drop out? If it's under the crank it would be an early post war model. If it's on the drop out you have your choice and can pick your year since that number was used three times. Since it's a balloon model it's not a 1957 so your choice is either 1952 or 1953. 

03/04 to 03/31/1952--- B33999 ----- B78697

The 1953 list is just a little messed up but it can be fixed. *As printed. *

10/01 ----------------- B31401 ------------------ B34649
10/02 to 10/07 ------- B34650 ------------------ B49435
10/08 to 10/10 ------- B49436 ------------------ B36857  <--------------- Whoopsie, someone mixed up a couple numbers
10/15 to 10/16 ------- B63858 ------------------ B75256   
10/17 to 10/19 ------- B75257 ------------------ B82212
10/20 ----------------- B82213 ------------------ B91376
10/21 to 10/22 ------- B91377 ------------------ B99999
10/23 to 10/30 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165

*Fixed!*
10/01 ----------------- B31401 ------------------ B34649
10/02 to 10/07 ------- B34650 ------------------ B49435
10/08 to 10/10 ------- B49436 ------------------ B63857  <--------------- Flipped the three and six 
10/15 to 10/16 ------- B63858 ------------------ B75256
10/17 to 10/19 ------- B75257 ------------------ B82212
10/20 ----------------- B82213 ------------------ B91376
10/21 to 10/22 ------- B91377 ------------------ B99999
10/23 to 10/30 ------- C00001 ------------------ C39165


----------



## B607 (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks like a total parts bike.  The rack is not Schwinn.  Gary


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks.  The serial is on the BB and I was guessing 1952.  I was thinking about trying to get a correct rack, plus maybe someone is looking for the rack that is on my bike?  The head badge is missing a screw and it does not seem like there is a hole in the steerer tube where the screw is missing.  Do the saddle and bars seem correct?  Any more help appreciated.  My goal is to learn more about what I have rather than restore it to all original.  Thanks!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 19, 2021)

Early post war. Probably 1947. A fat bar frame!


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 19, 2021)

Well I'll be....Just measured it and Obi whatcha know!  The straight bar is same diameter, so I guess it is "fat".  Learnt something new.  The other straight bar I have (F213308) which I believe is a '49 has a smaller diameter straight bar then the top.  I saw something about head badge hole spacing so I will investigate that next.  The head badge is missing the lower screw and there does not seem to be a hole in frame where the head badge hole is.  Kinda scared to break off the upper screw when I have a look.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 19, 2021)

Cruuuuiser!! I’m sure that’s a good riding bike as it sits, esp with the modern alloy wheelset. This would be considered a resto-mod. I would ride the heck out of it as is, or possibly fix the missing paint on the tank, and maybe some Schwinn aftermarket decals for tank and chain guard. To properly restore would take a lot of money and time.  Now that you’ve gotten the bug, you will be finding other vintage bikes, or sometimes they find you.  CABE is the gold standard forum for vintage bike fans, so welcome.


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 19, 2021)

The wheels are stamped Schwinn Tubular S2.  They are painted an off white/cream color and to me they look original except maybe the paint.  Thanks for all the help....I knew this was the place to go.  Hoping to join in on some Sunday rides in my area and maybe get some eyes on the bike too.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 19, 2021)

looks like a cool bike to me, that rack would have to go, an original would be easy to find


----------



## Boris (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks like a pretty decent saddle Looks like it should be comfortable, too bad it doesn't seem to work for you.


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 19, 2021)

Yeah I don't really dig the rack, so I'll be looking for something more fitting.  Boris, I might have changed my mind on the saddle.  I readjusted it again and it seems way better.  I jumped on my other bike and my go to hairpin saddle didn't seem that great.  I think I haven't ridden a "wide" saddle in a while so it threw me off.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2021)

Since the frame is early post war the head badge screw spacing is shorter than the 50's models and that winged Schwinn head badge was used primarily on the lightweight models. The springer fork with the pivot bolt thru the fork legs came out on the 1955 models. Have fun with it!


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 19, 2021)

Ok, thanks for that.  Its a real mash up I guess


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 24, 2021)

Should I be looking for a 6 hole rack?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 24, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Should I be looking for a 6 hole rack?



Yep!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Should I be looking for a 6 hole rack?




That depends on what you're trying to accomplish. If you plan on making the bike a factory correct model or look like one, I'd say it needs a 9 hole carrier. As the bike is equipped now it resembles the DB97XE or the later model D-19, AKA the Hornet. 









						Sold - Schwinn Hornet Deluxe | Archive (sold)
					

For consideration this Schwinn Hornet Deluxe 1951.Stamp on bottom crank nice chrome all around with drum brake system.Nice s2 wheels and locking fork.




					thecabe.com


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 25, 2021)

OK thanks for the info.


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 25, 2021)

@GTs58 I am still trying to find some clarity on year of this frame, if that is even possible and Schwinn using the number multiple times doesn't help.  With the SN (B58705) on the BB, the fat bar frame, @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi mentioning it might be a '47, I am confused to say the least.  Can you help Wiz?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> @GTs58 I am still trying to find some clarity on year of this frame, if that is even possible and Schwinn using the number multiple times doesn't help.  With the SN (B58705) on the BB, the fat bar frame, @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi mentioning it might be a '47, I am confused to say the least.  Can you help Wiz?




The first pre post war & post war serial number prefixes used starting in 1945 were H I J K.  These were also used prewar and war time. They are not left overs, frames or otherwise. Then A B C D and E into 1948. There were also a few other letters thrown in here and there to make things interesting. I going to say your serial number was stamped in 1947.

Check out Obi-Wan's post #3









						Schwinn Serial Number Reference | All Things Schwinn
					

1948-1951  1952-1969  1970-1982




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 26, 2021)

HBSyncro said:


> Hoping to join in on some Sunday rides in my area and maybe get some eyes on the bike too.



This Sunday August 1st is the Cyclone Coaster monthly ride. Junipero & 4th St. Long Beach; 10-ish 😉
Next Sunday the 8th, is the Circle City  monthly ride: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/circle-city-monthly-ride-orange-ca-aug-8th-2021.194539/
A bunch of knowledgable bike folk, and Schwinn "Detail" types too.🙂
Welcome!
We may have crossed on the bike path HB, one-way or the other.😀
Have Fun!


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh yeah!  Already have those dates on my schedule!  And thanks Wiz.  I appreciate the help


----------

